# Asymmetrical Frwd lean on bindings! Normal?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the forward lean on my Burton Cartel bindings set with different amount for my lead and rear foot. With about 1/4 inch More fwd lean on the front than the rear. (I believe my binding angles are +18F & -9R)

I have noticed that whenever I change the amount of lean on my rear HB to be equal to my front, the board starts to feel,.. "squirrely"! I'm really not sure how to describe it! Just that somehow, for whatever reason, when I make those changes. I seem to have less confidant control in my turns! Sort of like the edge on the rear of the board engages too soon? Too much? Sort of "out of sync" with the front edges? (...where I'm at, The majority of my riding is mostly hardpack, icy, or slushy groomers.)

When I put them back to where I had them,.. my feel of control returns! It's a minor change that I'm making. Roughly +2 turns on the rear foots adjustment knob.

Is this a common situation when setting angles on your High backs? Are they generally "supposed? to be @ differing amounts of lean? Or is this more likely an issue of personal preference, differing technique & style of riding?

Just curious to know if this is typical of people finding the "Right" board set-up for their riding style, or if it indicates some rather "Sloppy" riding technique on my part?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just a theory, but it seems to me that having more forward lean on the front leg will force you to bend your front knee more, which will force you to shift your weight forward. Absent that extra 1/4" you probably are tending to go back-seat, which certainly will affect your control.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

It may have to do with having twice the angle on your front foot. I have symmetrical forward lean on my bindings, but my bindings angles are symmetrical too.

With your front turned that much farther forward, the actual lean towards your toe edge is probably the same as when you have your back foot backed off a few notches.

I wouldn't worry about it, use the setup that feels most comfortable for you! 

edit: I should mention my post assumed your highbacks are still in line with your bindings, instead of turned to be parallel with the heel edge.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

When rocking more than a couple degrees of forward lean, my preference is to have a little more on the back foot than the lead foot.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Forward lean does not need to be symmetrical. Insufficient/too much forward lean on your front foot will give a funny feeling while initiating turns, and too much/not enough lean on your back binding will cause washouts and funky feelings when exiting a turn. Keep them wherever you get the best results. I always adjust my forward lean independently depending on where in my turns I'm experiencing any oddities.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> edit: I should mention my post assumed your highbacks are still in line with your bindings, instead of turned to be parallel with the heel edge.


I should have mentioned that,.. I _do_ have them rotated so they are paralell to my heel edge. Or as close as they will go. (...lead is maxed out on rotation.)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. When I get home this evening I think I'll set a straight edge along my high backs just to see if this asymmetrical set up does in fact have my high backs positioned in a straight line in relationto my heel edge. Just to satisfy my own curiosity that is.

As long as having them set like this is not counterproductive to proper riding technique, I will definitely be keeping them set where they feel best. Thanks a bunch guys!


----------

